# Appeal - Really Right Stuff plate for the M3



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 28, 2015)

I sent an email to Really Right Stuff asking about a L-plate for the M3, the replay I got was:

_Thank you for your email. No final decision has been made on a Canon M3 specific plate. I will certainly pass along your interest. If you know of anyone else wanting a plate for this camera, I encourage them to send us an email, this way we can gauge interest._

If you want a L-plate for the M3, send an email to them, [email protected]


----------

